

30 Minutes to Mars by NASA - allanjenn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSiGW70kusI

======
allanjenn
part II:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbIf7FrfKHA&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbIf7FrfKHA&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop)

